# New to EPAK



## Nutbar (May 15, 2006)

I am currently a white belt in Ed Parker's American Kenpo. I am studying under Lee Wedlake and am new to these forums. How goes it?


----------



## Hand Sword (May 15, 2006)

Welcome aboard! You are going to enjoy yourself tremendously! Mr. Wedlake is a superb teacher!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 15, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## MJS (May 15, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy the forum!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Nutbar (May 15, 2006)

Thanks! I've heard some pretty good things about Mr. Wedlake.


----------



## Seig (May 15, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk. I've had the opportunity to work out with some people from the Wedlake Lineage, they have been quite good. Enjoy your training.


----------



## Rick Wade (May 15, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to MT and EPAK.  I hop eyou enjoy your Journey.  Stop to smell the roses every once in a while.  Take advantage of working with Mr. Wedlake.  Not all of us have direct lines to Seniors like that.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Michael Billings (May 15, 2006)

Welcome aboard.  Hope you enjoy yourself here and there.

-Michael


----------



## kelly keltner (May 15, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Kenpobldr (May 16, 2006)

Salute........... and welcome to MT. You should also join us at KenpoTalk.com......... enjoy the journey


----------



## Henderson (May 16, 2006)

Welcome, and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Nutbar (May 16, 2006)

Thank you all for the welcome. Before taking Kenpo I researched Lee Wedlake and found out he has ben at Kenpo for a long time. What are your thoughts on him?


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 16, 2006)

My thoughts are that you are lucky to have such an instructor in class all the time. He's a man with a lot of kenpo knowledge and quite respectable. I look forward to seeing him next month.


----------



## Zoran (May 17, 2006)

Nutbar said:
			
		

> I am currently a white belt in Ed Parker's American Kenpo. I am studying under Lee Wedlake and am new to these forums. How goes it?



Welcome to the forum. Tell Mr. Wedlake, Zoran says hello!


----------



## John Brewer (May 24, 2006)

Welcome from another newbie to the site.

John


----------



## Kenpobuff (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT and I think you made a good choice for an instructor.  Just curious, did you have others to choose from?

Steve


----------



## RichK (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT and you begining your journey in Kenpo


----------



## Nutbar (May 26, 2006)

Yes, I did have others to choose from. A man in Bonita Springs, Fl. His name is Barry P something, I can't remember the last name too well. I researched Lee Wedlake and made my decision, choosing him.


----------



## Rich_Hale (May 30, 2006)

In 1984 we moved from Anchorage, Alaska to Ojai, California.  When we got here I purchased a studio in Ventura and settled into teaching, and getting to know, our new students.  Some were experienced and some were not, but they all had a story to tell of their training in Kenpo.

As I got to know the student's one of them says to me that he studied Kenpo once a long time ago, but didn't stick with it.  He liked his teacher, but at the time he just didn't have the time or the interest to keep going.

So I asked him who he teacher was, in the chance I may have heard of him, and he says "Ed Parker".  You could have knocked me over with a feather.

You find yourself in a similar situation, although there will never be another "Ed Parker" Lee Wedlake is a teacher of the highest caliber and you're fortunate to have come across him.

Congratulations, you are well on your way.


----------



## kenposikh (May 31, 2006)

Welcome to the family, and MArtial Talk.

HAve fun

Amrik


----------



## Nutbar (Jun 7, 2006)

Here is a video clip of Jeff Speakman's testing sessions and tournaments. I wonder what the name of the sing playing is.

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ct3UrNPxwc_


----------

